# I Know You Have One, Don't Deny It!



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I know every woodworker has at least one. It don't matter if you made it, it was a gift, or you bought it. I don't care, I just want to see it. Come on, don't be bashful, show it to all of us.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

OK I'll start it off. Mine was a free gift from grizzly a long time ago when I ordered some things.


----------



## jacww (Aug 23, 2015)

No, I really don't have one and I wouldn't buy one.

BUT, I do look at the tacky painted hand saws. You never know what may be under the paint.

TonyC


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know where I got this, but I hung it on the wall. I did not buy it or make it. May have been something my great aunt had.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a couple of one man cross cut saws that folks wanted to paint. They are well sought after in this area.

I told them that the paint would wear off while we used them for cutting holes in the ice to go Scuba diving.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I've resisted this for years. I did buy one that looks like a wheel and tire though. lol It's in the garage. I did buy this one for the shop shortly after I bought my table saw. hahaha


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Come on chickens, I know you have them!


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

Nope. Don't have one.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

don't have one and wouldn't waste my money on one, my old alarm clock does just fine


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

OK, I have one my wife made…..


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

There ya go, very nice fred.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice indeed, Fred. I have one like papadans. Gift from my daughter so it does hang on the shop wall.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> I know every woodworker has at least one. It don t matter if you made it, it was a gift, or you bought it. I don t care, I just want to see it. Come on, don t be bashful, show it to all of us.
> 
> - papadan


I got a couple of those. They just don't have any hands on 'em. ;-)


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine shop clock is a bit different.
.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

At least it ain't no dam Ford. ;-)


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

You got me!
Made one myself to remind me not to make much noise after 8pm.


----------

